# Amaizing!



## Valnyrthefolf (Sep 13, 2009)

This guy is amaizing! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsSeY35CsPg


----------



## The Wave (Sep 14, 2009)

That's indeed pretty amazing.


----------

